# 08 Sentra - Rough Idle, Slow Accel, Oil Consumption



## paultyoumans (May 22, 2018)

Hi. Thanks for reading. 

My wife's 2008 Sentra - Base Model
105,000 Miles
No check engine lights.

Similar to other threads, in hotter months, engine shutters at idle, rpm drops, and is slow to accelerate. This typically happens at stop lights. 

Owned a little over a year. Oil consumption since we bought it (did not know until owned). One quart every other gas tank, no smoke, no leak. 

Dealer replaced transmission (under warranty) when I brought it in for engine noise. Turned out to be the low oil.

When I purchased it:
I replaced intake hose prior to the throttle body. It was clean. 
Replaced the serpentine belt.

This week:
I replaced battery (corrosive leads).
Just replaced PCV valve. 

I doubt spark plugs or fuel injectors have been replaced since new. 

Please take a look at these photos. 
The first is a fuel injector in question. I am a novice with this and cannot tell if this is spilled oil or leaked gas that is now dirty after having been driven for thousands of miles.
The area to the left of the injector.
This is the far right injector, appears to be clean with no issues. 


























Tried posting the pictures twice. All they show is the image. Will try tomorrow.

Any insights are helpful. Thanks again. 
Paul


----------

